# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  BIOXTER - Insecticida Organico

## SEAGRO

*BIOXTER* 
Bioxter es un insecticida agrícola Orgánico con un efecto abrasivo en el exoesqueleto del insecto que les provoca la muerte por contacto, así como un efecto repelente por su alta pungencia, es un producto concentrado derivado de los frutos de Capsicum annum (Chiles Secos extra picantes) BIOXTER es un producto 100% natural, no contiene productos químicos que alteren su composición y es usado para plagas de Paltos, Espárragos, Uva, Banano, Pimientos, etc.  *USO COMO INSECTICIDA BIOLÓGICO*:
Brinda una efectiva respuesta a la disminución de poblaciones de plagas en cultivos tan diversos como algodón y palto. Algunas de estas plagas son: _Mosca Blanca,_ _Prodiplosis,_ _Queresas,_ Gusanos pegadores de hoja, _Thrips,_ _Gusanos masticadores_  *Dosis y Forma de aplicación*.-
En base a las pruebas ya realizadas podemos recomendar algunas, comenzando por las más bajas para evitar daños por toxicidad. 
Por otro lado, está claro que la dosis a utilizar variará según la plaga y el cultivo.   *Dosis y Recomendaciones de uso*   *CULTIVOS*  *N.COMUN*  *N.CIENTIFICO*  *DOSIS*   *FRUTALES* Mosca blanca      Aleurodicus spp  0.15% en lavado a presión    *GRANADO* Pulgón Aphiss spp 300-500 cc. /Cil.  *CITRICOS* Acaro del Tostado Phillocoptruta spp 350-400 cc. /Cil.  *ALGODÓN* Mosca blanca      Aleurodicus spp   350-450 cc. /Cil.   *ESPÁRRAGO* Mosquilla  Prodiplosis Longifila En Brote    : 250-450 cc./Cil.
En Cosecha: 150-250 cc./Cil.   *HOLANTAO* Mosquilla Prodiplosis Longifila 250-500 cc. /Cil.  *CEBOLLA*  Trips  Thrips   250-300 cc. /Cil.   *AJOS* Trips  Thrips   250-300 cc. /Cil.   *PAPRIKA*  Mosquilla  Prodiplosis Longifila 350-450 cc /Cil.   *BANANO*  Trips de la flor
Trips de la mancha roja  Frankliniella Párvula 
Chaetanaphothrips signipennis 250-300 cc. /Cil.   
*  Para otras plagas consultar con SEAGRO 
** Toda aplicación acompañarla con aceite vegetal agrícola o adherente.  
A pesar de no ser un producto tóxico es recomendable seguir todas las precauciones de seguridad dado que el producto *BIOXTER* es sumamente irritante de mucosas y ojos por lo que se recomienda aplicar con máscara y en horas de poco viento. 
Mas información en seagroperu@seagroperu.com.pe y cel. 999221966   Temas similares: Extracto de aji como insecticida natural Artículo: Insecticida afectaría el desarrollo intelectual de los niños Artículo: Descubren insecticida natural en semillas de chirimoya Remato!!!! INSECTICIDA WESTMYL 90 (Methomyl 90%) Venta de Insecticida Acaricida con Certificación Orgánica

----------

